# K9data help??



## Enzos_Mom

I'm trying to sign up for k9data to enter the information from Enzo's pedigree. It's not letting me register. I hit the "validate" button that is supposedly going to send me an e-mail to validate my account but then it just gave me an error message. Now if I'm logged in and I hit "my account", it tells in insufficient access. I can search for dogs while logged in, but if I click to add them to k9data, it says insufficient access. Any idea what I can do to make it work??


----------



## Jim Cahill

I just log in to k9data, so the systems working.
try set up another account you must have done something wrong .


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I tried registering again and the same thing...

I got smart and copied the message this time...The initial error message that I receive is:

CDO.Message.1 error '8004020c' 
At least one recipient is required, but none were found.  
/submitvalidate.asp, line 65


----------



## jwemt81

I just logged into my account with no problem. Then, I went and registered for a new account and it worked just fine for me with no errors. I have no idea why you'd be getting that error. That's really strange.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm never gonna get a chance to enter all of this stuff. Ughhh!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Maybe it's my computer? I'm going to go try on DH's laptop. Fingers crossed!


----------



## SunGold

Restart your computer?


----------



## Enzos_Mom

IT WORKED ON HUBBY'S LAPTOP! Now I have a LOT of work to do!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Ok, one more stupid question. If I'm adding Enzo and he's not registered, would I just put "Enzo" as his name or would I make up a name for him??


----------



## Jim Cahill

Are you planning to register him with the AKC? I see both his parents are register with AKC. I don't think it required, it really up to you though but most people like to give their dog a name 
My first golden I registered him "Bailey Braeview Cahill" ( Braeview was the kennel name) My second golden I got a little more creative,I named him "Ambertrail's Pocketful of Gold" and I use Luke as his Call name(Ambertrail's is the kennel's name)


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I would if I was able to, but the lady that I got him from never got his sire's paperwork transferred into her name and doesn't keep in contact with the old friend that she got him from so there's no way for them to sign off on the litter.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

Looks like you did it!!

Pedigree: Enzo


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Yep =) It only took me foreverrr! lol I didn't go do any of the OFA stuff though. That's more than I can take on right now.


----------



## Loisiana

Have you considered getting a PAL number for him? Someday if you decide you want to try out rally, obedience, agility, etc, you could do those events with a PAL number instead of registration. I didn't have paperwork for Conner so that's what I had to do with him. I didn't plan on competing when I got him but now I'm a little addicted to it.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I actually have considered it. I'm going to wait and see how things go, but it's definitely something that I've thought about. =)


----------



## Maxs Mom

Sam I would get a PAL number. You just do not know what you might want to do. If you get involved in any activities, agility, obedience etc you might want to enter an event. The PAL number is nice. He is purebred so you can get a PAL as opposed to the Canine Partner. In UKC it is called an LP (limited priviledge) I have LP's on Teddi and Belle, but Quinn is UKC registered, and Gabby will be too. 

You can make up a name I did for Teddi and Belle. They are Casino Farm's Belle Air, and Casino Farm's Reddi Teddi. I used to show my horses under the ownership of Casino Farm not a place just a dream. Little Casino "Casey" was my first horse. 

You could stick your 'breeders' name in there if you wanted so people could make the connection. However sticking it a the front if not told too... if they have registered their name could be a problem. Quinn I had to have a signature from the breeder to use "The Captain's" which was part of the contract. Gabby's breeder is not registered so I could register her online. It was in the contract I use Smokin Gold on her too. 

Off to look at Enzo on K9.....


----------



## Enzos_Mom

For some reason, I thought it was more expensive. For $35, I will definitely do this when payday rolls around (this Friday). =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Actually, just reading over the application form and we're going to have to wait until he's 2. They only allow dogs that are neutered and we're waiting a little longer.


----------



## Jamm

Aww Enzo!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm really glad I entered everything into k9data...I found out that he has some Topbrass and Faera lines in his pedigree. =)


----------



## jackie_hubert

Hey, I have the same problem with my K9Data account. I've been trying to add Cosmo for a 5 months, on several computers. Never any luck. It always says insufficient access.


----------



## jackie_hubert

Nevermind, wasn't using my email address as my username...


----------



## Top Hat

<<You could stick your 'breeders' name in there if you wanted so people could make the connection. However sticking it a the front if not told too... if they have registered their name could be a problem. Quinn I had to have a signature from the breeder to use "The Captain's" which was part of the contract. Gabby's breeder is not registered so I could register her online. It was in the contract I use Smokin Gold on her too. >>

It doesn't matter if a breeder's kennel name is registered or not. All that means is that no other breeder of any breed can use that name. If you know the kennel name of the breeder you got Enzo from, then I would use that along with whatever name you plan to "register" him to get an LP number.

I am only the sire owner of a litter bred by another breeder. Just yesterday I was contacted by one of the puppy owners who gave me a wonderful report on her puppy, sent me pictures and told me what she had named him. I was surprised she used my kennel name instead of the bitch owner's but I didn't mind at all. In fact I just entered that information into k9data today so he shows up as my sire's offspring.

Denise
Top Hat Golden Retrievers


----------



## MillysMom

I didn't want to start a whole new thread, but it won't let me log-in and enter Hush's info either. I've tried creating new accounts, and still it's a no go.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

MillysMom said:


> I didn't want to start a whole new thread, but it won't let me log-in and enter Hush's info either. I've tried creating new accounts, and still it's a no go.


I can do it for you if you want to PM me the info


----------



## Sally&Sindy

Site owner is Dr. Brito Camara. He created K9 for selling our e-mail address and password. All of us can search information about him in Google!


----------



## Selli-Belle

The site owner is Amy Raby who also moderates the K9Data email list. From everything I know and have heard, she is not doing anything suspicious, but is offering a fantastic service to the Golden Retriever (and now Labrador Retriever) community.

I LOVE K9Data.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I cannot even imagine life without k9data! Good time to go and make a donation


----------



## glnbrgold

I have no idea who Dr. Brito Camara is, but he does not own the K9 data site and is not one of the administrators. As stated previously, the owner and creator is Amy Raby and she works very hard to keep the data base open and free for all of us to use. I would be lost without it.


----------



## Sally&Sindy

*Beware of SCAMERS !*

*Please have a look at your own:*
The very owner of the site "k9date.com" is definately "Rua Dr. Brito Camara". 

*The proof is here:*
K9Data.com - Home Page


And: 
If you search Google for "Rua Dr. Brito Camara", the very first links appears is SCAMWARNERS.com

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scamwarners.com%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D4%26t%3D3334&rct=j&q=Rua%20Dr.%20Brito%20Camara&ei=8HlJTujENM6BhQen_pyqBg&usg=AFQjCNH72718zy5CLMX3_fr0bhVuIqk2Bg&sig2=GhyC62vGWk7FG_U8fUK4JA&cad=rja

Any more questions...?!


----------



## Pointgold

Sally&Sindy said:


> *Please have a look at your own:*
> The very owner of the site "k9date.com" is definately "Rua Dr. Brito Camara".
> 
> *The proof is here:*
> K9Data.com - Home Page
> 
> 
> And:
> If you search Google for "Rua Dr. Brito Camara", the very first links appears is SCAMWARNERS.com
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBoQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.scamwarners.com%2Fforum%2Fviewtopic.php%3Ff%3D4%26t%3D3334&rct=j&q=Rua%20Dr.%20Brito%20Camara&ei=8HlJTujENM6BhQen_pyqBg&usg=AFQjCNH72718zy5CLMX3_fr0bhVuIqk2Bg&sig2=GhyC62vGWk7FG_U8fUK4JA&cad=rja
> 
> Any more questions...?!


 
The only "scam" is whatever that site is posting. AMY RABY *IS *the developer, owner, administrator of K9Data. And has been for years. PERIOD.


----------



## Pointgold

Sally&Sindy said:


> Site owner is Dr. Brito Camara. He created K9 for selling our e-mail address and password. All of us can search information about him in Google!


Is it just me or is it "odd" that this would be a person's very first post here?


----------



## Pointgold

I've just emailed this information to Amy Raby (you know, Amy? The OWNER of K9Data???)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

It's weird Laura, when I google that guy's name, all sorts of scam stuff comes up... loans etc. And when I google k9data.com, all the usual REAL stuff comes up, but also that the domain name is registered to this guy too. I think Amy needs to be aware so I'm really glad you emailed her.


----------



## Pointgold

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> It's weird Laura, when I google that guy's name, all sorts of scam stuff comes up... loans etc. And when I google k9data.com, all the usual REAL stuff comes up, but also that the domain name is registered to this guy too. I think Amy needs to be aware so I'm really glad you emailed her.


 
Yep. I got all that too. Looks like a hacker who runs scams. I expect I'll hear back from Amy soon.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Wonder if this was why I could not access the site this morning?


----------



## HiTideGoldens

hmmmm, I was able to access it this morning to add Jack's CERF number into his page. Although you are 3 hours ahead of me.


----------



## Pointgold

AmbikaGR said:


> Wonder if this was why I could not access the site this morning?


That immediately came to my mind, as well.


----------



## Megora

goldenjackpuppy said:


> hmmmm, I was able to access it this morning to add Jack's CERF number into his page. Although you are 3 hours ahead of me.


I was able to access it this morning too...


----------



## Pointgold

Amy replied to my email.
She said that because she from time to time gets lawsuit threats from mostly from scammers or disreputable breeders who don't like all the puppies they breed showing up on k9data, she uses a service that keeps her phone, address, and name officially anonymous. It won't stop someone really determined, but does put a damper on most. Most importantly, she wrote "I do indeed control k9data.com."


----------

